# Okay, all of my friends are invited... (a party that you won't want to miss)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

One party that you won't want to miss....










All Bimmerfest members are welcomed...
:thumbup:










This will never happen again...











Yeah, it says _*invoice* _!
Offer limited to inventory on hand...
Get 'em while supplies last!!!



But you've got to show up in person on Saturday, October
5th, between the hours of 1:00PM and 7:00PM...










Hope that you can make it...


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

:thumbup: 


Mike


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Pay for my plane ticket?


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow, I wish I was in the market!


----------



## geomax (Dec 22, 2001)

But you're 3000 miles away!


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

good god, if i was about to buy a car, i'd fly to cali to do it... that is awesome of cutters


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

@#(*$&@(#*[email protected](*#$!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Are Mini-S's on the table?????


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Wow! :yikes: 

I'm definitely gonna try to be there! (Provided I can ifnd my way...  ) hehehe

Hmm.... I wonder what's there to choose from... :angel: 

nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

Jon,

Is there anyway for us out-of-towners to see what inventory you have on hand?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Josh (PA) said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Is there anyway for us out-of-towners to see what inventory you have on hand? *


Please don't tell me you have a 530 w/ SP on the lot:eeps:

I would have to tap into my home equity :banghead:


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Please don't tell me you have a 530 w/ SP on the lot:eeps:
> 
> I would have to tap into my home equity :banghead: *


But that's why you made mortgage payments all these years.


----------



## pps-325xit (Jan 18, 2002)

Sorry, can't attend. Doing a BMWCCA (wine/cheese) drive that day. :thumbup:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Can you delay it by a week? I will be somewhere between Chicago and Tustin that day - making a permanent move and everything. Guess I should have arranged to start out a few days earlier . . .


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Wow! Great offer, Jon!

Incredible bargain -- even when you include the $995 protection package, the $225 documentation fee and the $395 pinstriping! Oh, wait, that's the Honda dealer... never mind!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Yes, you guys are nuts . . .*

and it is definitely a good deal in SoCal.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: I'll forward to the wife . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *she did mention something about a 530i  *


Good you buy it quick before I do something my wife will not approve of:eeps: :angel:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: I'll forward to the wife . . .*



PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Good you buy it quick before I do something my wife will not approve of:eeps: :angel: *


I'll have to check out the new site and see what's in inventory 

Edit: I just talked to the wife and I can't believe I'm about to ask this question:

Jon, do you have any M5's? :yikes:


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

HOLY CRAP!!! Thats awesome:thumbup: :thumbup: 

That is very cool, Jon. That whole being there in person thing kinda spoils it for us though, but hope everyone else enjoys it


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: I'll forward to the wife . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> I'll have to check out the new site and see what's in inventory
> 
> ...


Now we know who makes the* BIG CHEDDAR*


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

The HACK said:


> *Jon, how would trade-ins work? *


We will have appraisers on hand...

:thumbup:

(Even I will have to get out there appraise a few that 
day, I'm sure...)

At invoice, though, there will not be any room
for trade-in "over-allowances"....


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Let me try to give you a taste of what we've got here now,
> and what we've got coming that should be here by then:*


Guess it was too much to hope for that there would be a Mini-S available. Maybe on the XXth anniversary


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

out of curiosity what are some of the other deals at Cutter, besides the bimmers? any dirt cheap dodge neons?


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

When you say by invitation only... should I print out the one you posted or can we mention that we saw it on bimmerfest.com?


----------



## Josh (PA) (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Hey Jon . . .*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> They're all steptronics; I don't order any manuals for stock
> any more - only per customer order...
> ...


Damn 

Guess that rules out an unplanned vacation for me this year.

Thanks for posting the list Jon, and many thanks for inviting the board community.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Hey Jon . . .*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> They're all steptronics; I don't order any manuals for stock
> any more - only per customer order...
> ...


ALL step! :yikes:

I've seen manuals on dealer lots recently though, maybe the market is different out there :dunno:

My current car was off the lot


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *out of curiosity what are some of the other deals at Cutter, besides the bimmers? any dirt cheap dodge neons?  *


As far as actual numbers go, Im only aware of the brands that
I personally manage.

I've got *20* MY2002 *Audis* in stock, many of
them A4's... I don't usually make it a habit of talking about
Audis here, but there is some HUGE dealer
ca$h incentives (up to $3k) on all models right now (except
for A4 1.8L variants)... I will pass the savings along to 
all buyers (i.e. buy now for way _under_ invoice!

I've also got a whole row of 2002 Land Rover Freelanders
with BIG dealer cash incentives...

:yikes:

Sale applies to all other Cutter brands too: MBZ, Porsche, Jaguar, 
Infiniti, and yes, Dodge...

G35s in stock at invoice??
:tsk:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *I've got 20 MY2002 Audis in stock, many of
> them A4's... I don't usually make it a habit of talking about
> Audis here, but there is some HUGE dealer
> ca$h incentives (up to $3k) on all models right now (except
> ...


I should smack myself...

Any manual S4 Avants?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> I should smack myself...
> 
> Any manual S4 Avants? *


:banghead:???

Don't be so hard on yourself Clyde.

Those have been gone for a lonnnnnng time..... . . .


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> :banghead:???
> 
> ...


Good.

If the answer had been yes it would have been interesting to see if all my things would have been in the front yard when I returned home.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> Good.
> 
> If the answer had been yes it would have been interesting to see if all my things would have been in the front yard when I returned home.  *


:lmao:

You are always welcome to stay at my house should a "bad" time arise


----------



## desiguyincali (Sep 9, 2002)

How much can you deal for 2003 330i for a European dilevery, are they also on invoice????
Your European guy didnt contact me for a offer 

R


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon, 

Can you please post a pic of the Orient blue Touring if you get a chance? I've already ordered an '03, but even while looking at CPO'd 02's I never came across an OB Touring (though I did see an '01) so I'm understandably curious as to how that color looks with the squinty-eyed headlights.

I know you're a man-in-demand, so don't worry if you can't get to it.

I just wished I still lived in Monterey. The road trips to SB and back, up and down Hwy 1 would be so sweet! 

Mike


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

desiguyincali said:


> *How much can you deal for 2003 330i for a European dilevery, are they also on invoice????
> Your European guy didnt contact me for a offer
> 
> R *


Hey desiguy,

The 10th Anniversary Sale is basically a means for us to clear 
out our remaining 2002 inventory, and reward our loyal
customers. As such, unfortunately, does not apply to 2003's 
(conventional or Euro-delivery)...

Keith ("Euroman") told me that he spoke to you.
:dunno:

I'll have to go bust him...

He did say something about an offer of $500 over invoice
for an ED order, a figure too far below our normal "Internet
Special" Program to consider. I'll have him call you right away!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Can you please post a pic of the Orient blue Touring if you get a chance? I've already ordered an '03, but even while looking at CPO'd 02's I never came across an OB Touring (though I did see an '01) so I'm understandably curious as to how that color looks with the squinty-eyed headlights.
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, that car is on the 9/30 boat, but should make
it here in time for the sale...

No pics yet...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Can you please post a pic of the Orient blue Touring if you get a chance? I've already ordered an '03, but even while looking at CPO'd 02's I never came across an OB Touring (though I did see an '01) so I'm understandably curious as to how that color looks with the squinty-eyed headlights.
> *


My pics weren't good enough for you 

:angel:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> My pics weren't good enough for you
> 
> :angel: *


:banghead:

Doh!

Man, Clyde, I forgot that I have those!

My brain cells are dying too quickly. That's the second time this week I asked for something that I had already (if you don't count asking for some nooky, in that case make it....oh, never mind :angel: ).

I hope I archived them somewhere, because I don't remember seeing them in my normal download directory.

Gotta write a note to myself right this minute to look for those when I get home.

Let's see, what 's my name again!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Can you please post a pic of the Orient blue Touring if you get a chance? I've already ordered an '03, but even while looking at CPO'd 02's I never came across an OB Touring (though I did see an '01) so I'm understandably curious as to how that color looks with the squinty-eyed headlights.
> 
> ...












http://web.archive.org/web/20010424075244/www.cuttermotors.com/jon_shafer/


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Hey Mike, that car is on the 9/30 boat, but should make
> it here in time for the sale...
> ...


Thanks, Jon. Let me tap my heels 3 times and see if it will get me back to my Calif. home State.

Tap, tap, tap.

Nope, didn't work.

Wait a minute, these shoes I have on aren't red.

I'll try again when I get home and can dig out those 'beautiful' never used red house shoes that I got for Christmas back in '94.

If you see me at the sale you know they worked.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Hey jon, just FYI, your link/picture for redcpe_1.jpg doesn't work

(love looking at red cars )


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *Hey jon, just FYI, your link/picture for redcpe_1.jpg doesn't work
> 
> (love looking at red cars ) *


You know, that's my directory, but we're not hosting it...

A few months ago, when I lost my ISP and all files and
directory structures, somebody here referred me to
www.archive.org. All you have to do is plug in the URL
and they have archives of copies of practically everything
ever posted on the net...

:thumbup:


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

Amazing deals Jon.:yikes:

FYI, for those of you who asked about the Mini's, Cutter was not one of the "chosen" ones to get a Mini franchise. :dunno: I still can't figure out why Allison BMW got one.

Say hi to Euroman and bust his chops!

Bob


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

doh..
which means i could of gotten a same but loaded car cheaper..  :banghead: :banghead:   :banghead:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Wow.... that's a nice deal! Thanks Jon.

I have got some friends who are looking into getting maybe a 3 series (and er... maybe G35 :tsk: ) I will give them a heads up about this event. Are you going to be providing updates of your inventory on hand? It will make a nice weekend trip down to SB from the bay area.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon, 

Just in time. I'm seriously thinking about coming back to BMW after four months in a Volvo. After looking at your inventory, i'm not sure you have what i'm looking for.

Can we talk?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

325iN2it said:


> *Jon,
> 
> Just in time. I'm seriously thinking about coming back to BMW after four months in a Volvo. After looking at your inventory, i'm not sure you have what i'm looking for.
> 
> Can we talk? *


It's my day off today - can you tell???



The best thing to do is send Franco an email;
Franco is my Internet Sales Manager.

[email protected]

These prices are limited to stock on hand;
hopefully there is something there that'll 
work for you...


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> It's my day off today - can you tell???
> 
> ...


Thought you were going surfing today??????what happened????


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> Thought you were going surfing today??????what happened???? *


I drove all up and down the coast...

The swell was too weak, the tide too high, and my kids had
a minimum day at school. Now we're doing Math problems.

:tsk:


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> Now we're doing Math problems.
> 
> :tsk: *


BMW + Cutter 10th anniv = Hella good sale

Hope to see you there


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *The best thing to do is send Franco an email;
> Franco is my Internet Sales Manager.*


Glad to see it wasn't Franco with whom you evidently had a bad experience.

Are you going to lose him when he passes the bar though?


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

Hi Jon, 

I'm new on the board and I'm scared to ask this, but could you post a pic of the 325Cic in Grey Green? Is that Grey Green at all pretty?

Yikes, I'm afraid . . . I might like it or something

:eeps:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Roadsterwench said:


> *Hi Jon,
> 
> I'm new on the board and I'm scared to ask this, but could you post a pic of the 325Cic in Grey Green? Is that Grey Green at all pretty?
> 
> ...


I'm not Jon, although like most of us I sure wish I were , but here are a couple to get you started. I'm sure Jon has a lot more he can and will share with you when he gets a chance.

<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=140018>
<img src=http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=140019>


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Roadsterwench said:


> *H Is that Grey Green at all pretty?
> *


I think the grey green is an awesome color. Might be a tad more awesome if it was just a tad darker though. Its just that grey green is not MY color of choice.


----------



## rg (Dec 24, 2001)

Jon,

I must say Cutter Motors seems to be an interesting dealership ... and somewhat different (understatement of the century) from the establishments we have here in Houston.

With 3 relatively new vehicles we are out of the market for a while, but I do have a question for future reference: would you guys sell a car, say for delivery to South Carolina (or possibly ED), to a Houston Texas buyer? If yes, how would things like financing work? I imagine trade-ins would be out of the question...

Just curious...thanks!

rg
'01 330i SP stick (mine)
'02 Audi A4 1.8T CVT (hers)
'02 Honda Odyssey (family mule)


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

wow :yikes: 

It's going to be a nice party... too bad I'm on the east coast!  

So, I was wondering... what does Jon drive???


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Sounds like a great party Jon--thanks for the personal invite.

;-)

Too bad Cutter doesn't sell Lexuses; my mother-in-law is in the market and I coulda' used this as an excuse to fly out to SB for the weekend and drive it back (while still saving her a few sheckels).


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> *Jon, should I stand in front of R/W BMW and send potential buyers your way? *


Better yet Dave, why don't you come up for some Hors D' Oeuvres???


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> *
> 
> I will, as I mentioned in .org, I'm in your neck of the woods, Sat. *


Sounds great Dave!

Anybody else from The 'Fest comin'??


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> Sounds great Dave!
> 
> Anybody else from The 'Fest comin'?? *


Dave's going? Will there be alcohol involved? 

I think I have to wait for when Alex. B comes to SoCal (I would imagine a Cutter visit would be in store).

Also, my wife has planned the family party for our 10 year anniversary. How the hell did that happen? :yikes: Married 10 years already? (okay Raffi, no gees, how old are you cracks :angel: )


----------

